# How to spoon feed fertilizer in the summer?



## Spartacus (May 3, 2020)

Hi folks,

Can someone please educate me on how to spoon feed fertilizer over the summer? I have a 10 pound bag of Scott's starter 24-25-4 fertilizer that I was hoping to use with my Chaplin sprayer. The backyard measures 2189 sq feet and the front lawn is 1200 sq ft.

Once this done I was going to switch to using the Home Hardware 9-2-2 organic fertilizer going forward. I also bought some kelp4less extreme blend and am planning on putting this down at 1 tablespoon/gallon for my front and back lawns.

Appreciate any tips.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would only foliar nitrogen and apply the P/k as granular if a soil test requires it.

I doubt the starter would melt with water.


----------



## Spartacus (May 3, 2020)

My understanding was that if I applied organic granular fert then it should be fine. I live in Canada and I don't think we get foliar nitrogen easily [email protected] or @Sinclair can correct me.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Spartacus said:


> My understanding was that if I applied organic granular fert then it should be fine. I live in Canada and I don't think we get foliar nitrogen easily [email protected] or @Sinclair can correct me.


You can get urea or AS pretty easily at a feed store or something similar. At least In Manitoba.


----------



## Spartacus (May 3, 2020)

True I was planning on getting some urea for use in the fall. I still need help in figuring out this spoon feeding method.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Spartacus said:


> True I was planning on getting some urea for use in the fall. I still need help in figuring out this spoon feeding method.


You can get Urea at a number of places. My go to is TSC where you can get 25 kg bags (when onsale $25 and regular $40). This stuff is very water soluble. I would start by mixing at a rate of 0.25 lb of Urea (0.12 lb N) per gallon of water per 1,000 sqft.

You will need a sprayer (I assume your Chapin will be fine) and then test it to see how to walk to spray 1 gallon over 1,000 sqft. A kitchen scale is a good thing to have. You can also mix in other things, like Ferrous Heptahydrate (2-3 oz per 1,000), PGR etc.

You can easily spoon feed with the HH 9-2-2 with 3 lb product per 1,000 for 0.27 lbN/k. I am doing both right now. the HH 9-2-2 every 2-3 weeks and the Urea and Fe every week.

Good luck!

Stu


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Spartacus you can use the granular product applying it granular. Use 1lb/ksqft of the scott product weekly and it will give you 0.24lb of nitrogen/ksqft. Water it in and you will be fine. No need to spray it.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You can also use the organic fert without issues at normal rates in the heat. It is very slow release and should not burn or force excessive top growth. Organic sources of Nitrogen are largely self regulating in their release since they need to be processed by bactera and fungi before becoming available to the grass. The 9-2-2 looks like it is Feather Meal for the Nitrogn and will release slowly over the next 8-12 weeks. You can apply at 1 lb of Nitrogen/1000 square feet.

The Kelp4less extreme blend can be applied at 1-2 Tbsp/1000 square feet every 2-4 weeks without issues in the heat. Regular use throughout the growing seasaon will help with overall grass health and heat tolerance.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

^Organics are good. You can put down more than 0.25 lb N at a time with them and be ok.


----------



## Spartacus (May 3, 2020)

Thank you so much @Stuofsci02 @bernstem and @g-man. This is the information I was looking for...I was having a hard time figuring out the math for my sq footage.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Spartacus sorry I was up north for the weekend. I believe you have the answers you need. I get my Urea from TSC in Milton. Depending on where you are in Miss, I can sell you some of mine. I have more than I'll use. Send me a pm if you're interested.


----------



## e92M3 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi

I spoon feed my lawn the whole season by foliar spray every second mowing using my zeroturn equipped with a two-nozzle sprayer boom and 9 gallon tank. I do it this way coz it was cheaper and faster for me than doing a separate run-through using granular app. My recipe are as follows (low rates during the height of summer):

FEature 6-0-0 https://www.lovelandproducts.com/product/feature-soluble-6-0-0
Kelp, Seaweed, Humic & Fulvic Acid, Yucca mix https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kelp-Seawe...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Na laureth solution (SLS) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sodium-Lau...620626?hash=item43eff50352:g:YzUAAOSwjRpZSE6o
+ T-Nex PGR (GDD guided or every three weeks depending)

I bulk prepare the powdered stuff at the beginning of the season while the SLS solution I prepare per gallon (which is monthly). I have a 20 gallon trash can with a bilge pump https://www.amazon.com/MAXZONE-Subm...4689531&sprefix=12+volts+pump,aps,366&sr=8-11 at the prep area which I use to prepare the final diluted spray solution and transfer to the sprayer tank just before mowing. Once on a routine, it just takes 5-8 minutes to prepare the final diluted solution. The spraying time is basically the same as when I do my regular mowing (no extra trip across the lawn to apply the foliar app). I have a approximately 10M lawn to take care of with tons of turn since my wife has a lots of raised beds all over the lawn for her plants.

The most difficult (and a bit expensive) set-up when I first went this route was the sprayer coz it's a custom build mount placed at the back of my zeroturn just above the engine (compared to those pull behind tankers which I also tried-not that helpful for my case-). The boom is mounted at the top (20 inches from the ground) of the rear bumper using tee-jet nozzles. I operate the sprayer via a foot-switch https://www.amazon.com/TEMCo-Heavy-...s=waterproof+footswitch&qid=1594691921&sr=8-2. With this set-up it allows me to spray while mowing. This also allows to apply split app pre-m during the season fast with almost no effort. I have been doing this for the last three years and my lawn stays green/deep green all season including summer. I sometimes apply milorganite (Oceangro here in NJ) but it's been at least 2 seasons ago the last time I bought that good stuff. I really love lawn care just like most of us here, but I have a young family and a demanding job so my "hand-to-grass contact time" is pretty limited forcing me to find some faster ways to do spoon feeding the lawn. I have tried the granular way (including a mounted motorized spreader https://www.agrisupply.com/earthway-volt-atv-mount-broadcast-spreader/p/51064/) but the foliar route was the greenest I was able to get my lawn while learning lawn care for the past 7-8 years . This allowed me to cut the long term cost (due to the lower rates I needed to apply) and run-off at the same time (my house abuts the ocean).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Spartacus (May 3, 2020)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the tips

I wanted to use my left over scotts starter fert and think I have the math wrong. So its a 10LB bag that is rated at 24-25-4 (https://www.lowes.ca/product/lawn-fertilizer/scotts-10-lb-turf-builder-starter-lawn-food-for-new-grass-24-25-4-850211)

I used this calculator (https://www.omnicalculator.com/construction/fertilizer) and punched in my sq footage of 2189 and it came back saying I needed to apply 2.28LB of fert to get .25LB of Nitrogen. Does this seem right to you? I wouldn't be able to cover my entire yard with such a small amount of fert.

I was also planning on applying some alfalfa based on what @Sinclair does to his lawn and cancelling my lawn care service. Its a complete waste of money and I feel I can do a better job at maintaining the lawn with quality product compared to what they use (Magic Carpet Fert I believe).

@Harts I am not far from where you live so I will send you a PM. Thanks mate!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Math is correct on the fert.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That is correct on the amount of fertilizer. The difficulty spreading such a small amount is why most of us who spoon feed use either liquid applications or spreaders that are higher quality than box store spreaders.

If you use the organic, it is applied at much higher rates due to the lower Nitrogen concentration and is therefore easier to spread.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Spartacus One thing everyone may have missed. Are you asking for SUMMER spoon feeding or in general how spoon feeding is done. The difference may throw you under the bus!


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

bernstem said:


> That is correct on the amount of fertilizer. The difficulty spreading such a small amount is why most of us who spoon feed use either liquid applications or spreaders that are higher quality than box store spreaders.
> 
> If you use the organic, it is applied at much higher rates due to the lower Nitrogen concentration and is therefore easier to spread.


Any suggestions on non-big box store spreaders ? My challenge with urea apps in the fall is that my lawn is pretty small - abt 1200 sq ft so targetting 0.25lb of N at a time means a very small amount of granular product (~0.6lb) and I'm not sure about appropriate coverage using my current Scott's handheld- or maybe I'm overthinking it?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@Spartacus - sorry I missed this. I spoon feed with organics that have a low N rate, therefore the spoon feedings are actually fairly heavy in terms of product used.

I hold off on high N synthetic fert until September.

@Avid123 I use a Scott's handheld spreader set to 4 when I apply urea in the fall. Setting 3 is too tight for the large prills, and setting 5 is asking for trouble.

Walk fast and spin the crank faster.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Avid123 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > That is correct on the amount of fertilizer. The difficulty spreading such a small amount is why most of us who spoon feed use either liquid applications or spreaders that are higher quality than box store spreaders.
> ...


If you have a sprayer, use that instead. I've been spraying urea the last few weeks. Urea mixes well in water.


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks I might try the sprayer- I'm just afraid I'll run out of the granules by the time I'm halfway through my lawn with the spreader lol


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Avid123 said:


> Any suggestions on non-big box store spreaders ? My challenge with urea apps in the fall is that my lawn is pretty small - abt 1200 sq ft so targetting 0.25lb of N at a time means a very small amount of granular product (~0.6lb) and I'm not sure about appropriate coverage using my current Scott's handheld- or maybe I'm overthinking it?


The cost of a professional high quality spreader will be much more expensive than what you would like. Probably a few hundred.

Use a kitchen scale, measure out 0.3lbs into 2 different cups. Pour 0.3lbs in a spreader go at the lowest possible setting. This way if you run out you only applied half. If you cover the whole area apply the second part the same way. Either way you will know what setting you need with your pace. Key is knowing your speed and size of lawn and in a try or two you will figure out the setting for anything.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Avid123 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > That is correct on the amount of fertilizer. The difficulty spreading such a small amount is why most of us who spoon feed use either liquid applications or spreaders that are higher quality than box store spreaders.
> ...


For less than 0.25 lbs/M I would recommend a sprayer and liquid applications. For more than 0.2 lbs/M, a good spreader will work. Earthway, Lesco, and Spyker are all good brands., and will all run 200+ USD.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I've been spoon feed spraying .30 lbs of UREA per 1M throughout the spring weekly with good results. I stopped mid June before the heat kicked in and haven't applied much nitrogen besides what nitrogen comes with the micro apps. It's been a hot summer and we've had a few pleasant 70 degree days, where I took advantage of it and sprayed another App of urea before the horrid heat comes by weeks end.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm not sure this has been asked on the forum.

I have a submersible sump pump. I'm thinking of dissolving a 40lb bag of granular fert and some dye in a trash can, and pump the solution via garden to a hose-end sprayer.

I have 8K size area to spray.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@Marlon You could, but I would worry about uneven application. I have 10k of lawn and use a 4 gal backpack. It takes me two full backpacks and about 45-60 minutes to mix, spray, and clean everything.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

So you use about 8 gal solution of how much fertilizer? Sure, if it's only 8 gal, then a backpack makes sense. Do you use a dye? I have to test the solubility of this fertilizer.

I also realize, if there is a slow release component, this would be voided since we are forcing all the materials to dissolve!


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

Marlon said:


> I'm not sure this has been asked on the forum.
> 
> I have a submersible sump pump. I'm thinking of dissolving a 40lb bag of granular fert and some dye in a trash can, and pump the solution via garden to a hose-end sprayer.
> 
> I have 8K size area to spray.


By sump pump, you mean a sump pump found in basements of homes for flooding? Thats a resourceful idea, i have a 2 extra sump pumps (as backups) never thought of any other use for them.

Please make a video if you do this, for the turf, and for the bragging rights.😀


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Marlon said:


> So you use about 8 gal solution of how much fertilizer? Sure, if it's only 8 gal, then a backpack makes sense. Do you use a dye? I have to test the solubility of this fertilizer.
> 
> I also realize, if there is a slow release component, this would be voided since we are forcing all the materials to dissolve!


I use pure ammonium sulfate at anywhere from 0.1-0.25 lbs of N/1000 (0.4-1 lb of product/1000). If you are going to spoon feed you want fast release. I wouldn't expect most slow release fertilizers to dissolve well, and if they do it may eliminate the slow release depending on type of slow release. I don't bother with dyes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Marlon I think this making the simple complex. I grab 1lb ams/ksqft in a Scott handheld spreader and do my whole yard in less than 5 min.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

My approach won't work with regular granular. I tried dissolving the granular in water and there are some insolubles and I'm only getting about 10% solubility. If I get hold of some urea, that's about 50% soluble in water and that will take care of N but potassium sulfate is not very soluble.

IF anyone knows of a good 10-10-10 fert that can be sprayed on from say Lesco, please let me know. I'm anxious to spray.


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks - is there a particular proportion in terms of mixing it with water to create the liquid using the urea prills ? I.e. would 0.5lbs urea with a litre/quart of water work?



bernstem said:


> Avid123 said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


----------

